# صناعة النفط من الالف للياء



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..لاحظت كثرة الاسئله عن تحويل الكيروسين و السولار لنفط و حيث ان لي علم في هذا المجال فمن حق اخواني علي اخراج هذا العلم طبقا لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف , النفط ماده بتروليه ناتجه من ابراج التقطير و المفروض انه سائل عديم اللون و الرائحه و ينتج في العديد من الدول العربيه ولكن المتواجد باسواقنا هو الكيروسين وهو ذو لون اصفر ورائحته نفاذه . .......................... لتحويل الكيروسين ......... يوضع 1000 لتر من الكيروسين في برميل اسطواني من الاستالس ستيل او الفيبر جلاس بداخله قلاب يدور بماتور 1200 لفه و الماتور كيميائي ( انتي فير ) اي لا يولد شراره كهربيه اثناء التشغيل وهذا هام للغايه لان المواد البتروليه سريعة الاشتعال ثم يوضع 20 كيلو من تراب التبيض ( بليتشنج ايرث ) و يوجد منه صيني و امريكي ... ثم يقلب لمدة ساعتين و يترك للترسيب لمدة 3 ساعات ثم يفصل الناتج عن الراسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي كيروسين عديم اللون ..ولا يمكن ازالة الرائحه ولكن نغطي علي الرائحه بوضع اصنصات مثل زيت الصنوبر او زيت الياسمين تقريبا 1 كيلو ولابد ان يكون الزيت عديم اللون ,, وبذلك نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي من الكيروسين ,,,,, ,,,, لعمل النفط الرومي من السولار ..... نضع 1000لتر من السولار في برميل كما الذي سبق ذكره في الجزء السابق ثم نضع 100 كيلو حمض كبريتيك مركز 98% ويتم التقليب لمدة ساعتين ثم يترك لمدة 3 ساعات ليتم ترسيب الحامض و الشوائب ثم يفصل المحلول عن الرواسب ...... يؤخذ المحلول وتكرر الخطوة السابقه ... ثم يوخذ المحلول و يوضع عليه بودره اسمها اس اس 25كيلو وهي بودره محليه من خامات تعدينيه و مواد كيميائيه تقوم بالتفاعل و ازاله الالوان والفلتره حيث ان البودره المستخدمه في الكيروسين لا تعطي نتائج في السولار..... ويتم التقليب لمده ساعتين و تترك لمدة 6 ساعات لتمام الترسيب ثم يفصل السائل عن الرواسب و بذلك نكون قد حصلنا علي شبيه بالكيروسين و لكن ليس بنفس درجة الجفاف نضع 1000 لتر بنزين 80 في برميل كما سبق في شرح البرمبل ويوضع 25 كيلو بودرة اسمها التجاري تي اكس وهي بودره محليه تنزع الالوان و الشوائب وتقوم بالفلتره ... و يتم التقليب لمدة ساعه ثم تترك 4 ساعات للترسيب . ويفصل السائل عن الراسب و بذلك نكون حصلنا علي بنزين عديم اللون .... ناخذ 80 % من السولار منزوع اللون ونضع عليه 20% من البنزين عديم اللون ثم نضيف ا كيلو زيت صنوبر او ياسمين عديم اللون ...و بهذا نكون حصلنا علي نفط رومي يعباء في عبوات التسويق ...... ارجو ان اكون وفقت في ايصال المعلومه و الله الموفق


----------



## الاميرررر (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ احمد عثمان جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع الموضوع رائع جدا 
بس كنت عايز اسئل على المواد < اس اس > و< تى اكس > الاسماء العلمية لهم واين اجد هذة المواد لانى سئلت عليها فى شارع الجيش وما لقيتهاش 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاميرررر (29 نوفمبر 2013)

انا دورت على المواد اس اس تانى وماحدش عرفها 
الرجاء تفيدنى اين اجد اس اس وتى اكس والاسماء العلمية 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## agabeain (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتكم أن شاء الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الاميرررر قال:


> انا دورت على المواد اس اس تانى وماحدش عرفها
> الرجاء تفيدنى اين اجد اس اس وتى اكس والاسماء العلمية
> جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


وجزاك الله كل خير . اخي الفاضل اترك لي رسالة برقم تليفونك او الايميل لاخبرك مكان اس اس حتي لا يكون اعلان طبقا لتعليمات الملتقي مع اطيب تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## kareemnagi (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ضيف ال تترا علي السولار تودي اللون كويس وتريحك من وجع دماغ H2SO4 وال Soda Ash والكمية المضافة اقل وهتوفر معاك يازعيم


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

kareemnagi قال:


> ضيف ال تترا علي السولار تودي اللون كويس وتريحك من وجع دماغ H2SO4 وال Soda Ash والكمية المضافة اقل وهتوفر معاك يازعيم


ال تترا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هل تقصد التترا وهي حمض الكبريتيك تركيز 100% ؟ برجاء التوضيح


----------



## kareemnagi (4 يناير 2014)

اولا دا موضوع مميز جزاك الله خيرا

ودي بودرة بتتباع في شركة ف شارع الجيش باسم تترا عند واحد كنت عنده وورالي عينات بس مينفعشي اقول مين تقدروا تروحوا وتسالوا 

اما اس اس فهو اسم وهمي للصودا اش

انت عشان تودي لون السولار بالطريقة المشروحة هتستخدم حاجتين

( H2So4 مركز ودا هيرسب اللون ... لكن بعد الترسيب هيبقي السولار حامضي فعشان تظبط ال PH بتضيف ال soda ash (هتلالاقيها في شارع الجيش باسم صودا اش ) ودي عشان تعادل ال PH
طب انت هتعرف ازاي ؟؟؟ لما تنزل شارع الجيش اسال علي ورق قياس ال ph او الحامضية والقاعدية هيديك ورق صغير لما تمسك احداها وتغمسها في المحلول تعطي لون ازرق او احمر علي حسب الحامضية او القاعدية
ثم تزيل اي رواسب
وبكده تكون حصلت علي سولار او كيروسين بدون لون و PH=0

بعدين هتضيف كيلو زيت صنوبر ( pine oil ) اواي زيت عطري

وعيش


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 يناير 2014)

الاخ العزيز/ جزاك الله كل خير علي معلوماتك و الحقيقه ان حمض الكبريتيك المركز يضعف الرابطه بين الكيروسين و الزيت و مركبات الكبريت الموجوده و لا يفصلها و عند ترسيبه و فصله فما زالالزيوت و مركبات الكبريت موجوده ز عند الغسيل بالماء او المعادله بالصودا اش او اي ماده اخري فهو للتخلص من بقايا الحمض و لا يساعد في نزع الزيوت و مركبات الكبريت اما بودرة اس اس فهي تعادل الحمض و تنزع الزيوت و تحول مركبات الكبريت الي مركبات سوداء تترسب مع البودره ثم تقوم بالفلتره لنزع اي شوائب و بالمناسبه لا تباع بشارع الجيش و ان كنت غير مقتنع فيشرفني زيارتك لاجراء تجربه امام عينك . مع خالص شكري و احترامي لافادتنا بعلمك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يناير 2014)

يعنى يا استاذ احمد لو وضعنا زيت صنوبر او ياسمين على السولار الرائحة هتروح؟ ولو راحت رائحة السولار مش هيبقى بدل منه رائحة الصنوبر؟
مفيش حل لازالة الرائحة تماما؟


----------



## kareemnagi (7 يناير 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> الاخ العزيز/ جزاك الله كل خير علي معلوماتك و الحقيقه ان حمض الكبريتيك المركز يضعف الرابطه بين الكيروسين و الزيت و مركبات الكبريت الموجوده و لا يفصلها و عند ترسيبه و فصله فما زالالزيوت و مركبات الكبريت موجوده ز عند الغسيل بالماء او المعادله بالصودا اش او اي ماده اخري فهو للتخلص من بقايا الحمض و لا يساعد في نزع الزيوت و مركبات الكبريت اما بودرة اس اس فهي تعادل الحمض و تنزع الزيوت و تحول مركبات الكبريت الي مركبات سوداء تترسب مع البودره ثم تقوم بالفلتره لنزع اي شوائب و بالمناسبه لا تباع بشارع الجيش و ان كنت غير مقتنع فيشرفني زيارتك لاجراء تجربه امام عينك . مع خالص شكري و احترامي لافادتنا بعلمك




طريقة حمض الكبريتيك مع الصودا اش مجربة ونتيجتها 100 في 100

اما ال اس اس مفيش حاجة بالاسم ده فنرجو حضرتك تقولنا الاسم العلمي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (8 يناير 2014)

الاخ الفاضل / كريم انا لم اقل ان طريقة الصودا اش غلط و هناك طرق اخري مثل الغسيل بالماء او المعادله باي شي اخر و كلها طرق مجربه و تاتي بنتائج لاباس بها و لكن بودرة اس اس كما ذكرت لسيادتك من قبل لها اكثر من دور في العمليه و بالتالي فهي تعطي نتائج افضل و كما قلت لك التجربه خير بيان فلتشرفني و نجري تجارب بطريقتك و اخري بطريقتي و لتقارن بنفسك النتائج اما عن بودرة اس اس فهي موجوده اتصل بي و انا اقول لك موجوده فين فانا لا اتحدث عن وهم


----------



## mido_lordship (8 يناير 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل / كريم انا لم اقل ان طريقة الصودا اش غلط و هناك طرق اخري مثل الغسيل بالماء او المعادله باي شي اخر و كلها طرق مجربه و تاتي بنتائج لاباس بها و لكن بودرة اس اس كما ذكرت لسيادتك من قبل لها اكثر من دور في العمليه و بالتالي فهي تعطي نتائج افضل و كما قلت لك التجربه خير بيان فلتشرفني و نجري تجارب بطريقتك و اخري بطريقتي و لتقارن بنفسك النتائج اما عن بودرة اس اس فهي موجوده اتصل بي و انا اقول لك موجوده فين فانا لا اتحدث عن وهم


طريقه ال اس اس مجربه مني شخصيا والنتيجه جيده جدا


----------



## afaqeehe (18 أبريل 2014)

الأخ احمد عثمان .......... بارك الله فيك

أنا لدي مصنع في الرياض لتحويل الديزل لمشتقات أخرى، ويتبقى لدي كميه كبيره من الكيروسين ، ارغب في تحويلها لمشتقات أخرى يمكن إستخدامها.
ارجو أ تتواصل معي على الجي ميل afaqeehe فأنا في حاجه ماسه لخبرة شخص مثلك.


----------



## همسه 3 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

انا اعمل ايضا في هذا المجال ولدي خبرة كبيرة في تنقيه الكيروسين وتحويله الي كثير من المشتقات ويمكنك مراسلتي علي اميلي الخاص


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

همسه 3 قال:


> انا اعمل ايضا في هذا المجال ولدي خبرة كبيرة في تنقيه الكيروسين وتحويله الي كثير من المشتقات ويمكنك مراسلتي علي اميلي الخاص


ارسلت لكي رساله علي الخاص


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

kareemnagi قال:


> ضيف ال تترا علي السولار تودي اللون كويس وتريحك من وجع دماغ H2SO4 وال Soda Ash والكمية المضافة اقل وهتوفر معاك يازعيم


لو سمحت عاوز اعرف التترا فين واسال فين ارسل لى رسالة لو تكرمت بعد اذنك بتليفونك لو تكرمت


----------



## mohamed sigma (9 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الماده المتخصصه لازاله اللون وتتفاعل مع بقايا الحمض وتعمل علي تنقيه الكيروسين هي ماده منها صيني او امريكي
اسمها (بنتوتيت ) تشبه الاسمنت بس خفيفه
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (9 نوفمبر 2014)

mohamed sigma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الماده المتخصصه لازاله اللون وتتفاعل مع بقايا الحمض وتعمل علي تنقيه الكيروسين هي ماده منها صيني او امريكي
> اسمها (بنتوتيت ) تشبه الاسمنت بس خفيفه
> نسألكم الدعاء


الاخ الفاضل / محمد 
جزاك الله كل خير علي مشاركتنا معلوماتك و لكن البنتونيت ماده طبيعيه تركيبها هيدرس الومنيا سليكات و تستخدم في الحفر مع الماء لتعمل تزيت لماكينة الحفر و تعمل مايسمي ب المد كيك اما ماتقصده سيادتك فهو البليتشن ايرث او يطلق عليه ايضا تراب التبيض و هو كما ذكرت منه الامريكي و الصيني و هو فعال جدا لتنقية الكيروسين باضافته مباشره ثم التقليب و الترسيب اما للسولار فيمكن اعطاء نتيجه بعد دورة غسيل حمض الكبريتيك و لكن نتيجتها اقل مما تعطيه مع الكيروسين و كذلك اقل من اس اس .
و التجربه خير بيان ........... مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

اولا اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات و لكن انا ابحث عن مادة لتنقية الزيوت المعدنية و النباتية فماذا استخدم و حبذا كتابة الاسم التجاري و العلمي حتى احصل عليها


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

zizoamr36 قال:


> اولا اشكركم جميعا على المعلومات و لكن انا ابحث عن مادة لتنقية الزيوت المعدنية و النباتية فماذا استخدم و حبذا كتابة الاسم التجاري و العلمي حتى احصل عليها


الاخ العزيز السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لتنقية الزيوت تستخدم تراب تبيض او مايسمي ايضا (بليتشنج ايرث) و يوجد منه نوعان صيني و امريكي و اعتقد الاثنين بنفس الكفاءه


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*احمد عثمان 59*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u1006672 استاذى احمد عثمان ياريت لو حضرتك تشرفنى برسالة على الخاص بعنوان اللى بيبيع ال اساس وال تى اكس لانى لسه جديد فى المنتدى ومش ينفع ارسل رسالة على الخاص وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

م محمد الشهاوى قال:


> *احمد عثمان 59* استاذى احمد عثمان ياريت لو حضرتك تشرفنى برسالة على الخاص بعنوان اللى بيبيع ال اساس وال تى اكس لانى لسه جديد فى المنتدى ومش ينفع ارسل رسالة على الخاص وجزاكم الله خيرا


ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص مع تحياتي


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص مع تحياتي



جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الحبيب الغالى اتواصل معك وانا من يشرف بمعرفتكم


----------



## ايه الله سلام (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*احمد عثمان 59* استاذى احمد عثمان ياريت لو حضرتك تشرفنى برسالة على الخاص بعنوان اللى بيبيع ال اس اس وال تى اكس لانى لسه جديد فى المنتدى ومش ينفع ارسل رسالة على الخاص وجزاكم الله خيرا 

نفس الحاله و نفس الطلب لوسمحت يا استاذ احمد


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه الله سلام قال:


> *احمد عثمان 59* استاذى احمد عثمان ياريت لو حضرتك تشرفنى برسالة على الخاص بعنوان اللى بيبيع ال اس اس وال تى اكس لانى لسه جديد فى المنتدى ومش ينفع ارسل رسالة على الخاص وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> نفس الحاله و نفس الطلب لوسمحت يا استاذ احمد


ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص


----------



## sabryfekry (9 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد عثمان 
لو تكرمت حضرتك ممكن اكلامك ع الخاص 
لوجود مشكله عندي بخصوص هذا الموضع 
ارجوك للاهميه


----------



## sabryfekry (9 يناير 2015)

حضرتكم المشكله الي حصلت معايه 
انا في الاول وضعت 31ك ماءنار خام علي 195لتر جاز ثما تم التقليب بلماتور حوالي 5 ساعات غير متواصلين ثما تركته حوالي يوم ثما اخذت الناتج الي فوق وواضعته في برميل اخر وواضعت عليه صودا سائله لعند المعادله رقم 6 المنتج من حيث الريحه لايوجد له ريحه والون كويس ولاكن ليس شفاف وان واضعته في زجاجه شفافه الاحظ ترسيب لونه ابيض مستحلب وحضرتكم انا اعلاج هذا لعمل مبيد حشري وعند وضع الماده الغعاله والزيت العطري تتحول الريحه الي ريحه كريها جدا والسبب هوا الترسيب االابيض يتفاعل مع المبيد فهلايوجد شي يعمل علي ترسيب الماده البيضاء 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وللاهميه حيث يوجد عندي حوالي 400 لتر بهذا المشكله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2015)

sabryfekry قال:


> حضرتكم المشكله الي حصلت معايه
> انا في الاول وضعت 31ك ماءنار خام علي 195لتر جاز ثما تم التقليب بلماتور حوالي 5 ساعات غير متواصلين ثما تركته حوالي يوم ثما اخذت الناتج الي فوق وواضعته في برميل اخر وواضعت عليه صودا سائله لعند المعادله رقم 6 المنتج من حيث الريحه لايوجد له ريحه والون كويس ولاكن ليس شفاف وان واضعته في زجاجه شفافه الاحظ ترسيب لونه ابيض مستحلب وحضرتكم انا اعلاج هذا لعمل مبيد حشري وعند وضع الماده الغعاله والزيت العطري تتحول الريحه الي ريحه كريها جدا والسبب هوا الترسيب االابيض يتفاعل مع المبيد فهلايوجد شي يعمل علي ترسيب الماده البيضاء
> ولكم جزيل الشكر وللاهميه حيث يوجد عندي حوالي 400 لتر بهذا المشكله


الاخ العزيز / صبري 
اولا يوضع حمض الكبريتيك بنسبة 10% تركيز 98% و التقليب ساعتين ثم يترك للترسيب حتي يتحول الي سائل لونه ابيض معكر ثم يفصل
ثانيا توضع بودرة اس اس و تقلب لمدة نصف ساعه و تترك لثاني يوم لتمام الترسيب ثم يفصل و في هذه الحاله تحصل علي درجة النقاء المطلوبه 
مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## sabryfekry (10 يناير 2015)

استاذي احمد عثمان 59 من اين تاتي بودرة اس اس وكم كميه توضع علي 1000لتر ارجوك لاهميه


----------



## sabryfekry (10 يناير 2015)

استاذي احمد عثمان 59 يوضع 10كيلو حمض كبرتيك تركيذ 98% علي 100كليلو سولار تمام ونفس الطريقه لو جاز 
وحضرتك كم كميه من بودره اس اس توضع ع 100كيلو سولار واين تباع .
ارجوك للاهميه لانا والله بجد عندي مشكله وعاوز ابعت ليك راسائل مش عارف لانا انا لسه مسجل جديد الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed sigma (10 يناير 2015)

م. احمد عثمان
ماهي الماده الخاصه بتنقيه الكيروسين( اس اس)واين تباع وما هو سعر الطن منها
شاكرا لك


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

م\أحمد عثمان 59 من اين تاتي بودرة اس اس وكم سعر الكيلو وكم كميه توضع علي1طن كيروسين ارجوك لاهمية ذلك بارك الله لنا فيك ​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 أبريل 2015)

ابو روفيدا قال:


> م\أحمد عثمان 59 من اين تاتي بودرة اس اس وكم سعر الكيلو وكم كميه توضع علي1طن كيروسين ارجوك لاهمية ذلك بارك الله لنا فيك ​


بالنسبه لسعر الكيلو و مكان البيع سارسل لك علي الخاص طبقا لقوانين المنتدي اما الكميه اللازمه للطن هي حوالي 50 كيلو


----------



## engahmedgad (28 أبريل 2016)

_م\أحمد عثمان 59 من اين تاتي بودرة اس اس وكم سعر الكيلو و ما الفرق بين التى اكس وال اس اس و كذلك الفرق فى استخداماتهم 
ارجو ارسال لى على الخاص و كذلك ارسال تليفونك و ايميلك لو تفضلت بذلك اكثر الله من امثالك وزاد من علمك و اخلاصك 


ارجوك لاهمية ذلك بارك الله لنا فيك_​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (22 مايو 2016)

engahmedgad قال:


> _م\أحمد عثمان 59 من اين تاتي بودرة اس اس وكم سعر الكيلو و ما الفرق بين التى اكس وال اس اس و كذلك الفرق فى استخداماتهم
> ارجو ارسال لى على الخاص و كذلك ارسال تليفونك و ايميلك لو تفضلت بذلك اكثر الله من امثالك وزاد من علمك و اخلاصك
> 
> ص
> ارجوك لاهمية ذلك بارك الله لنا فيك_​


_الفرق بين تي اكس انها تبيض البنزين لاستخدام التنر او التنظيف اما ال اس اس فهي تنقيه السولار لتحويله الي نفط اما عن مكان البيع و السعر يمكنك الاتصال بي و قد تركتلك رساله علي الخاص_


----------



## zizoamr36 (30 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد ممكن تراسلني عاوز رقم تليفون حضرتك انا اخوك وائل كنت جيت لحضرتك المعمل و التليفون ضاع مني


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (8 أكتوبر 2018)

zizoamr36 قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد ممكن تراسلني عاوز رقم تليفون حضرتك انا اخوك وائل كنت جيت لحضرتك المعمل و التليفون ضاع مني


ارسلت لك رساله علي الخاص


----------

